# What are the Tags to Strike Out Text?



## Drew2k

How do you strike out text here? I've tried using the  and  tags around the text I want to strike out, like at TiVo Community Forum, but that's not working ...

Thanks.


----------



## SuperTech1

Drew,

I got it to work like this _left-bracket_ strike _right bracket_ "text" _left-bracket_ /strike _right-bracket_
(in other words type the whole word instead of "s")
[strike]test[/strike]


----------



## Nick

Like this: [strike]strikeout text[/strike]

If: 
b = *bold*,
i = _italics_, and
u = underline

then why doesn't
s = [strike]strike[/strike] and
q = quote?


----------



## Drew2k

SuperTech1 said:


> Drew,
> 
> I got it to work like this _left-bracket_ strike _right bracket_ "text" _left-bracket_ /strike _right-bracket_
> (in other words type the whole word instead of "s")
> [strike]test[/strike]


OK, thanks. I had to Reply with Quote to see for myself ... This is different!


----------



## Drew2k

Nick said:


> Like this: [strike]strikeout text[/strike]
> 
> If:
> b = *bold*,
> i = _italics_, and
> u = underline
> 
> then why doesn't
> s = [strike]strike[/strike] and
> q = quote?


I agree, which is why I was surprised ... didn't work, because that's how it works using vBulletin at TiVo Community Forum. Maybe it's the older version they're running over there?

Either way, I'm just happy I can use it now. Thanks again to both of you for responding!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think the strikeout tags are an addon to vBulletin. Maybe this site and TCF are using different ones.


----------



## Chris Blount

The tag to strike was added just a while ago by request of a user here at DBSTalk. I should think the word "strike" is more appropriate since it's clear what it does. Making it just a "s" could be confusing to some users.


----------



## Earl Bonovich

FYI..

If you ever want to see the "markup" being used.

Just QUOTE a reply, all the markup language is in the quoted contents.


----------



## Drew2k

Chris Blount said:


> The tag to strike was added just a while ago by request of a user here at DBSTalk. I should think the word "strike" is more appropriate since it's clear what it does. Making it just a "s" could be confusing to some users.


Thanks for adding the tags Chris - I've been looking for any sort of strike-out tag since I really became active this past March, but never thought to ask for it myself!


----------



## Drew2k

Earl Bonovich said:


> FYI..
> 
> If you ever want to see the "markup" being used.
> 
> Just QUOTE a reply, all the markup language is in the quoted contents.


Thanks, Earl. That's what I normally would do, but I don't think I've noticed anyone using strikeout in a post before the examples above, in response to this thread ...


----------



## Milominderbinder2

From the HR20 FAQ:

Sample Special Codes in DBSTalk


Some spcial characters you can use:
© ® ™ ° ± ¼ ½ ¾ Ο ▪ ■ □ • • ● ← ↑ → ↓ ↔ ↕ ▲ ► ▼ ◄

Here are some special codes you can use and what they do:

[STRIKE]Strike[/STRIKE]
[STRIKE]Strike[/STRIKE]

[INDENT]Indent[/INDENT]
Indent​
[LEFT]Left[/LEFT]
Left​
[CENTER]Center[/CENTER]
Center​
[RIGHT]Right[/RIGHT]
Right​
[highlight]Highlight[/highlight]
[highlight]Highlight[/highlight]

[spoiler]Spoiler[/spoiler]


Spoiler



You have just been spoiled


----------

